
The JetStream 2 Benchmark Suite - stablemap
https://webkit.org/blog/8685/introducing-the-jetstream-2-benchmark-suite/
======
jwr
As anecdotal evidence, their results seem to be indicative of the real-world
browser performance I'm seeing with my (largish) application. There is a
perceptible difference between Safari, Chrome and Firefox, in that order.

I really hope that Firefox catches up with JavaScript performance, BTW.

------
jbergstroem
lazyweb: arewefastyet.com from mozilla used to visualize performance
differences between chrome, safari/webkit and firefox. Safari used to come out
on top. Is this still the case? Is there perhaps another site where one can
follow these browser races?

~~~
zamadatix
Safari doesn't run on Linux and hasn't supported Windows in a long time. Opera
and Edge have or are switching to be Chromium based. iOS doesn't allow apps to
implement performant browser engines so they all skin Safari.

Technically you could load Firefox, Chrome, and Safari on Mac but Firefox and
Chrome have wildly different performance on the same hardware running on Mac
vs Windows.

So in short no, there aren't really any useful comparisons to be had beyond
what arewefastyet currently has.

~~~
om2
Arewefastyet has Mac results, but it only includes Firefox on Mac, not Safari
or Chrome.

------
Caspy7
> All numbers are gathered on a 2018 MacBook Pro

Worth noting that these results may vary on Windows or Linux.

------
om2
A lot of this article is about benchmark construction methodology and
performance optimizations. If you just want to see a cross-browser JavaScript
performance comparison, scroll to the bottom.

